

Using high pressures to create a battery - dm_mongodb
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2010-07/wsu-wru070210.php

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Story submitted some time ago, much discussion already at:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1487982>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1488099>

